# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Bike Jugendcamp

## mike0h

Hi

Also ich wollt nur mal Frage ob irgendwer ausm Board auch dorthin fährt, is vom 3.- 9. August am Geisskopf. Also meldets euch.

MIKE

----------


## dirt-jumper

wollte hinfahren aber das ist blos bis 16 jahre und kostet auch schweinegeld

----------


## mike0h

Fährt denn da sonst niemand hin? Gibts niemand ausm Board, der noch hinfährt? Meldets euch ruhig.

----------


## dirt-jumper

die sind schon alle  über 16 mike hast du dich da angemeldet

----------


## X-up

wer geht denn da scho hin  viel zu teuer, und lernst au nix  so a schas

----------


## mike0h

Jo, ich fahr hin.
Also mir hats letztes Jahr gut gfallen und glernt hab i a was.

----------


## rembox

also ich bin 16 ^^ hab aber kein geld und keine  mittel dahinzukommen (mal ein wort is praktischer) aussadem wenns die keine "leihbikes" ham bini geartschd...mit bmx is ja wo n witz

schad

----------


## 5th Element

Ich wollte mit meinem besten Kumpel mal dort hinfahren, aber der hat sich den Fuß beim MX gebrochen und ohne den macht das kan spaß! Außerdem ists viel zu teuer, das stimmt! ICh hätte zwar viel Fun mit meinem High Octane DH, aber wenn sich alles nur zum Negativen zeigt, dann lieber doch nicht!

----------


## Old Anonym

ich bin da und nen kollege von mir auch

----------


## radical_rob

ich komm auch

----------


## radical_rob

wo wir grad dabei sind:
wie hoch ist denn der große northshore-drop am evil-eye trail? hab den in ner alten BIKE gesehen und der sieht ganz lustig aus, nur sieht man die landung nicht, sodass ich die höhe abschätzen kann.

----------


## mike0h

dürfte so ca. 2 m sein

----------


## OLB EMan

naja realistisch so 1,7 ... landung vielleicht 2 ...

----------


## radical_rob

ok, danke für die info

----------

